# Make your own inline planers



## Evileye

Found a website that has plans for making inline planers. I would
post a link but dont exactly know how. Anyway heres the site:
www.tennstripedbass.com, click on "How To" then planer boards.
Probably make make for a couple bucks if your a wood worker.
I will try just for something to keep me busy during the winter.


----------



## fishingguy

also this one, gotta have a choice or put the two together. http://www.lnssfishn.com/planerboard.html


----------



## Whaler

Evileye, thanks for the information.


----------



## BIGHILLBILLY

I may have to make me some of those boards and give them a try. Worst comes to worst I could leave them up at my cabin for use in the small boat!

Thanks for the info.


----------



## fishon

nice thought .... seems easier to buy IMO.... time is money... but im sure some crafty guys would like this...


Frank


----------



## eyesman_01

I'm in the process of making a set of dual boards from plans I found online. They're built, I just need to paint and seal them. Also making my own dual mast and downriggers. I have more skills than money and my boat needs rigged. Can't find the site for the plans I used, but another set was on Here

Mine are made of cedar for light weight and bouyancy. They look pretty good so far and didn't take much time. I'm confident they'll work just as good.


----------



## fishingguy

I have more skills than money and my boat needs rigged.

LOL! I resemble that remark!!


----------



## eyesman_01

OK..... here's a set I made. A little trial and error in my kitchen sink, but they now float level and deep enough to get a good bite. Looking forward to trying them out on the lake once the ice melts.


----------



## Evileye

Lookin good, mine are cut out and ready to finish. How much weight
did you use on the keel and where did you put it. Sure beats 26.00 ea.


----------



## eyesman_01

I used the link you posted. It shows a groove cut in the bottom of the board, I used a rotary tool to make the 1/4 in slot where they showed to make it. I put 2 screws half way in each of them for the lead to grip to so it wouldn't fall out, and then poured lead to fill the slot. 

However, once they were completed, I tested the bouyancy in my kitchen sink only to find they were nose heavy ( I posted a pic in the Lake Erie Reports forum under small boards). So I continued the slot to within @ 3/8 inch from the back, another screw, and filled with lead. My boards now sit level in the water, with the water level being just about 1/4 inch below the front release bracket, which means they will get a good bite in the water.

I got lucky when I added the extra weight and everything evened out. I used cedar, depending on what wood you use, you might have to alter how much lead you put in.

The brackets are just 1 1/2 inch shelf brackets, and the releases I bought on ebay.

The real test will be when I take them out on the lake for a test drive. We'll see how well they handle then. Right now they'd skate right across the top. 

Good luck, I believe it will be a thrill to see them in action.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep

Test them good for flotation and that they are running level. A friend of mine made some large planer boards once instead of buying them. The first time he used them we were fishing at night with eight rods. One of the boards dove, went under the boat and came up on the other side. What a mess...


----------



## BIGHILLBILLY

Now that would suck!


----------



## eyesman_01

I also made a set of big boards. I've been talked out of using them right away, but I have no intention of giving up on them. Once I try the small boards and get use to them I'll give the big boards a shot and see which ones I like to use under what conditions. I know the big boards would be overkill in my local lakes, but I can see where the small boards could help me out here too.

Here's one before I put the eye bolt in.


----------



## Evileye

Eyesman I have a set of homemade big boards that fold up. They
work pretty darn good but need a going over. If yours doesnt work
drop me a lmk and maybe we can hook up and you could copy them.
I could also make you a set of prints.


----------



## eyesman_01

Thanks. I've seen a couple versions of collapsable big boards and figured they'd be fairly easy to duplicate. I'm gonna take the advice I've been given and concentrate on the inlines for now. I still have to finish my mast before I try the big boards, but I may get them out later this summer just to experiment. I'll let ya know how they handle. You going to the Outing?


----------



## Evileye

Which outing? the western basin outing? Havent made up my mind
yet. Might be on Ontario for Kings depending on weather and reports.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep

Make sure that the board runs level or maybe a little high in the front. My friend's board was running a little lower in the front which allowed it to dive when it hit a wave.


----------



## freyedknot

i think the 2nd set is more like the church boards. the first link size is the size of the yellowbird boards. the 11 inch boards would be better.eyeman is the one board in the middle real short?


----------



## eyesman_01

Nope, they're all 7.5 inches. The pic does make it look that way though doesn't it? I went with the smaller boards for light weight and less tension on my rods. They weigh 8.3 oz each. We'll see how they do in a few weeks.


----------



## fishingguy

Here is one of the set I came up with. More difficult than I thought, the weighting is tricky when trying to get them upright and nose up. All four resemble this one, and the weighting for each one is different. I used waste pieces from different boards. You should probably cut them out of the same board.


----------



## eyesman_01

Lookin' good. I'll be ready to try mine out as soon as the weather clears back up. Just finsihed getting my boat back together today. Just need to add gas and take her to the ramp @ 100yds down the road to try her out on the local lake before attempting Erie. Freezing temps forcasted so I'm gonna wait til that passes (maybe). (I have an I/O) Won't be long though.


----------

